# Highest Steel Arch Bridge In Washington video!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

This bridge was built in 1929 with private money. Its a fun family trip to see it and the surrounding beauty of the Skokomish Valley. Flew the drone a bit around the bridge and up the canyon beyond. Thought some of you might enjoy the view!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats impressive. Love the drone footage. Its amazing what humans can build when they work together.

I've walked out the catwalk under the New River Gorge bridge in W.VA, spooky as heck lemme tell you... you dont realize how much flex they have when big trucks rumble over.

Did you pee off it? 8)


-DallanC


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure I could have with as many people that were around. It only has about a two foot rail. Real spooky.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dave, what are you doing over here? Utah's a long way from home, isn't it? Nice video, by the way. Which drone do you have?


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I hunt in Utah. Dads in St George, and my heart says Star Valley Wyoming where I was born is home. I am a Cowboy through and through. 

I have the DJI Phantom 4. I am amazed at what it can do. I wish I had the skills to fly it better. Maybe in another year. I need to hitch a ride on a tuna boat and capture the action from above. Maybe someday. Did not even go out for tuna last year and truthfully did not miss it. The tuna boat owner/captain thing sucked all life out of me while I did it. Meaning money. I miss the friends and completion greatly. But I have been to Texas twice now and going again soon. Africa keeps popping up in conversations with friends, and soon may be a reality. That could not have happened while owning the boat.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

trackerputnam said:


> I hunt in Utah. Dads in St George, and my heart says Star Valley Wyoming where I was born is home. I am a Cowboy through and through.
> 
> I have the DJI Phantom 4. I am amazed at what it can do. I wish I had the skills to fly it better. Maybe in another year. I need to hitch a ride on a tuna boat and capture the action from above. Maybe someday. Did not even go out for tuna last year and truthfully did not miss it. The tuna boat owner/captain thing sucked all life out of me while I did it. Meaning money. I miss the friends and completion greatly. But I have been to Texas twice now and going again soon. Africa keeps popping up in conversations with friends, and soon may be a reality. That could not have happened while owning the boat.


I go to the coast once a year and drive a pretty inexpensive boat, so it's not much of a drain. Tuna fishing is pretty intense, though, and you worked hard at it. You should stop by on your way through SLC sometime. I've thought about Africa, but a photo safari would be fine. I do have a nice Kimber Caprivi in .375 H&H, though.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

A .375 will soon grace my gun safe. Just have not picked on up that made me smile, and still be able to pay for.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Reminds me of the Bridge of the Gods over the Columbia River Gorge. 

Yours is more scenic though.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Might be I need to go see that bridge and fly around it!


----------

